# Gems tangs arrived in SUM



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

$2399ea.

Tks
Ken

:

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## poobar (Feb 20, 2011)

OMG!!!

Are there only 3 left in existance!
That price is wild


----------



## darthvictor (Aug 16, 2011)

Buy it now or never!!


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

From what I've been reading they go for 3k-3900 each so I know it sounds crazy but that is actually a good price =P

I'll take all 3 of em for my 20g!!!


----------



## darthvictor (Aug 16, 2011)

altcharacter said:


> From what I've been reading they go for 3k-3900 each so I know it sounds crazy but that is actually a good price =P
> 
> I'll take all 3 of em for my 20g!!!


Too late! Got them all for my 6g!!  Look they are kissing each other! how romantic.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

darthvictor said:


> Too late! Got them all for my 6g!!  Look they are kissing each other! how romantic.


sweet man, Just throw a few sheets of nori in there everyday and you'll be good!


----------



## zenafish (Feb 20, 2007)

why is it "rare"?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I seen just two today in SUM. One was on hold. Looks like altcharacter really got one for his 20G 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## jesse (Aug 11, 2011)

http://piratefx.hubpages.com/hub/Gem-Tang

oh snap..


----------



## zenafish (Feb 20, 2007)

jesse said:


> http://piratefx.hubpages.com/hub/Gem-Tang
> 
> oh snap..


Yeah I read that already, but couldn't understand why it's rare, still? Is it just because of controlled collection and export, sort of like crude oil??


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Saw the beasts today, and I was totally underwhelmed by them. Rare or not they aren't worth 2400.00 to me -- but at least I can say I saw them in the flesh


----------



## Dirty weaponry9 (Feb 27, 2012)

Ya I'm from Barrie and I went down to SUM for my first time yesterday and I have to tell you I won't ever go anywhere else the sullection was unbeleaveable I just walked around with a big smile on my face and amazing prices. I wish they had a SUM in Barrie. 

P.S. thous fish were pritty but ya I would never spend that much money on one.


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

I suppose anyone who strike a Max this evening will not mind spending that kind of money for a fish.

I know of a friend who advertised his red aro for 19K in Singapore, people offered 9k to 12K but he refused to sell but a week later the fish died, this was some years ago. Good thing the people who wanted to buy did not buy otherwise what a lost it will be.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

It just like the fox and the grapes, it will always be sour!


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

zenafish said:


> why is it "rare"?


I cannot answer why it is "rare", I can answer why it is expensive

(1) endemic to Mauritius Islands where exportation is very limited
(2) Flight time is long up to 40-50 hours, potential die off rate is high
(3) Only have 3 - 4 endemic fish around that area, need to mark-up high enough to cover the rest of the boring stuff that landed at 2X the normal cost.


----------



## Rappyfly (Feb 3, 2012)

vaporize said:


> I cannot answer why it is "rare", I can answer why it is expensive
> 
> (1) endemic to Mauritius Islands where exportation is very limited
> (2) Flight time is long up to 40-50 hours, potential die off rate is high
> (3) Only have 3 - 4 endemic fish around that area, need to mark-up high enough to cover the rest of the boring stuff that landed at 2X the normal cost.


Lol. Great explanations. I would suggest to get a policy for it when purchase. Or, Gem tang shall have a written pet insurance policy to cover cost of loss and replacement.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I'd get a youg one. They're pretty. Although for $2400, I'd rather get three interruptus angels....


----------



## zenafish (Feb 20, 2007)

vaporize said:


> (3) Only have 3 - 4 endemic fish around that area, need to mark-up high enough to cover the rest of the boring stuff that landed at 2X the normal cost.


LOL. This is a good one...


----------

